# Acoustic Nylon/Steel guitar VST or library



## thomashs (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi, I'm constantly struggling to find a not so expensive vst that sound good; Anyone has any raccomendation for me? I produce mostly hip hop, RnB and Trap so I just need something believable; i know about ample plugins but honestly are a bit too high in price for me. Thank you for your time


----------



## Markrs (Jan 5, 2022)

There is a thread on guitar Virtual Instruments that lists all the developers that have been suggested.






Best Guitar Libraries?


Please let me know your top 3 Guitar VI companies in the poll (you can change your selection at any time). Also in the comments, any companies missed. I would really appreciate it if you could tell me any specific modals you like. With the Orange Tree Samples group buy I am thinking about...




vi-control.net





Amplesound has some free guitar libraries:






amplesound.net


Ample Guitar, Ample Bass, Ample Metal, AGG, AGF, AGP, AGM, AGT, AGL, AGML, AME, AMR, ABA, ABP, ABJ, Virtual Instruments, Sample library, Tab Player, Strummer




www.amplesound.net





impact soundworks have free Guitar VIs but you need the full version of kontakt









Shreddage 3 Stratus FREE (VST, AU, AAX) Virtual Guitar Instrument for Kontakt


The most realistic and flexible FREE electric guitar instrument for KONTAKT! Thousands of samples, powerful editing features, and custom tone editing.




impactsoundworks.com





You can often find ujam guitar VIs cheap 2nd hand on KVR buy and sell forum and Knobcloud.









KnobCloud


The first dedicated marketplace for audio production software licenses.




www.knobcloud.com













KVR Forum: Sell & Buy (+Special Offers, Deals & Promos) Forum


KVR Audio Forum - Sell & Buy (+Special Offers, Deals & Promos) Forum




www.kvraudio.com





An older set of guitar libraries are Pettinhouse and you can get all 12 guitars for $69 via the friends link in the below thread.






Pettinhouse Christmas Sale - Every guitar library for $69 (or $49 of you already own one of their libraries)


Pettinhouse Christmas Sale is on and you can now buy every guitar library as a bundle for $69. If you already own a Pettinhouse guitar you can Crossgrade to the bundle for $49. Full Kontakt is required https://www.pettinhouse.com/html/Friend.html...




vi-control.net





Spitfire Audio Labs have free Guitar libraries but will be a bit more limited in what they can do, but are always sampled very well.









LABS


An infinite series of free software instruments, made by musicians and sampling experts in London, for anyone, anywhere. Presented in our own plug-in, they are easy to use, and compatible with any DAW. And in case you missed it — they're all free.



labs.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 5, 2022)

For nylon, Aria Classical Guitarist is insanely good value when on sale for $10 or so and in my opinion worth full price for the sound (though I wish it had slides).


----------



## thomashs (Jan 5, 2022)

Thank you very much for this comprehensive replies, now I have to study a bit all this great suggestions!


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 5, 2022)

There's also a steel acoustic in the Spitfire Originals Media Toolkit @$30: I don't have it but it sounds nice on the demos.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 5, 2022)

The Native Instruments picked acoustic and picked nylon are great, versatile and affordable.


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 5, 2022)

The $49 guitars from Pettinhouse (mentioned above) sound great.

The American Acoustic from IK Multimedia is also an excellent-sounding guitar. It's not as deeply sampled as more expensive libraries, but for your needs, it should work fine as it has the basic articulations. The regular price is $79, but sometimes it's on sale for $39, and it will play in the free SampleTank engine.


----------



## thomashs (Jan 5, 2022)

Defenitely going to try some of them out; as I don't own kontakt full yet, I'm a bit limited in the choice and it's a pity as a lot of them sounds really interesting (I also find the efimov guitars really good sounding).
I think I'll go with the picked series if I can found them for a bit less than 100$ (probably I saw them on sale in the latest NI sale) or with the spitfire media toolkit. Anyone has experience with the musiclab realguitar?


----------



## kro (Jan 5, 2022)

thomashs said:


> Defenitely going to try some of them out; as I don't own kontakt full yet, I'm a bit limited in the choice and it's a pity as a lot of them sounds really interesting (I also find the efimov guitars really good sounding).
> I think I'll go with the picked series if I can found them for a bit less than 100$ (probably I saw them on sale in the latest NI sale) or with the spitfire media toolkit. Anyone has experience with the musiclab realguitar?


I've owned guitars from NI, amplesound, impact, and orange tree. 

I'd suggest Orchestral Tools "Guitarra" from their "Andea" Collection. It is a nylon string Mexican guitar. I own one in real life and the guitarra is a legit recreation.

It's 25 euros.









Andea by Richard Harvey


South and Central American plucked strings, wind instruments and percussion.




www.orchestraltools.com


----------



## Markrs (Jan 5, 2022)

kro said:


> I've owned guitars from NI, amplesound, impact, and orange tree.
> 
> I'd suggest Orchestral Tools "Guitarra" from their "Andea" Collection. It is a nylon string Mexican guitar. I own one in real life and the guitarra is a legit recreation.
> 
> ...


That's a good price. The Andrea collection looks expensive but when you look at all you get it doesn't seem that bad at all. The Guitarra sounds very good. I get the Edu discount so I get 40% off which makes it only €15!


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 5, 2022)

Almost forgot about these. Pretty decent for a free product. Should tide you over until you can find exactly what you want.






ORCHESTRAL TOOLS


Virtual instruments for your music productions - Recorded in the world's finest studios




www.orchestraltools.com


----------



## thomashs (Jan 5, 2022)

This are interesting thank you; as I'm also on the way to chose my first cinematic library and I'm unsure if buy nucleus or metropolis ark, is a nice way to compare sine against kontakt (that I find really frustrating to use).


----------



## ShidoStrife (Jan 5, 2022)

What DAW are you using? If you use cubase, the acoustic and nylon guitars in halion sonic SE are pretty good. Not as deeply sampled obviously, but can get by in a mix.


----------



## thomashs (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi, unfortunately I'm on FL Studio, organic sounds are quite hard to find in the stock plugins. Thank you anyway for the suggestion, can surely be useful for others in my situation!


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 6, 2022)

thomashs said:


> This are interesting thank you; as I'm also on the way to chose my first cinematic library and I'm unsure if buy nucleus or metropolis ark, is a nice way to compare sine against kontakt (that I find really frustrating to use).


Nucleus is a proper orchestra, with sections seperated and can be used for any type of music from classical to epic. The arks are mostly ensembles, and more targeted in their use, depending which ark you get. What sort of music do you want to create?


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 6, 2022)

thomashs said:


> Hi, I'm constantly struggling to find a not so expensive vst that sound good; Anyone has any raccomendation for me? I produce mostly hip hop, RnB and Trap so I just need something believable; i know about ample plugins but honestly are a bit too high in price for me. Thank you for your time


I think (but can't be sure from memory) that the projectsam free orchestra includes a guitar. Well worth getting anyway, it's free!


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 6, 2022)

thomashs said:


> Hi, I'm constantly struggling to find a not so expensive vst that sound good; Anyone has any raccomendation for me? I produce mostly hip hop, RnB and Trap so I just need something believable; i know about ample plugins but honestly are a bit too high in price for me. Thank you for your time


If you have anything from novation check your free software on their site on your login. I got aas guitar instrument for free that way.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jan 6, 2022)

Renaxxance Nylon String Guitar — Indiginus







www.indiginus.com




Renaxxance Nylon String Guitar 

Full disclosure, I don't own this. But if I were looking for a reasonably priced Nylon String, this would be at the top of my list. Indiginus libraries are easy to use and sound very nice. Wish this one had a strumming tool, though.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jan 6, 2022)

Tim_Wells said:


> Renaxxance Nylon String Guitar — Indiginus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, the Indiginus libraries require the full version of Kontakt, which the OP doesn't own yet. Otherwise, they would be my recommendation here. Outstanding value for the money if you have Kontakt full.


----------



## thomashs (Jan 6, 2022)

Tim_Wells said:


> Renaxxance Nylon String Guitar — Indiginus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really great sounding, you guys are giving me a ton of options haha; the only problem is that the library requires the full kontakt but I don't own it; maybe I should look also into that.


----------



## thomashs (Jan 6, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Nucleus is a proper orchestra, with sections seperated and can be used for any type of music from classical to epic. The arks are mostly ensembles, and more targeted in their use, depending which ark you get. What sort of music do you want to create?


I'm into drill music and this subgenre use a lot of epic sounding strings, cinematic ambience and sometimes soloist instruments are usefull as well, also if ensemble is the way to go. This is why I was leaning towards Nucleus, also if the price is quite steep for me right now; maybe I should try the lite version and then upgrade to the full one. The only thing is keeping me back is that I asked for a edu discount 3 weeks ago but I didn't hear them yet.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jan 6, 2022)

thomashs said:


> Really great sounding, you guys are giving me a ton of options haha; the only problem is that the library requires the full kontakt but I don't own it; maybe I should look also into that.


Yeah, sorry I missed that about not owning full Kontakt! 

I'm not one to push folks towards buying stuff, but owning Kontakt is something you may want to consider. It opens up a world of possibilities, some even free or cheap. Of course, it's not absolutely necessary, especially if you won't be relying heavily on sample libraries for your music productions.


----------



## thomashs (Jan 6, 2022)

Tim_Wells said:


> Yeah, sorry I missed that about not owning full Kontakt!
> 
> I'm not one to push folks towards buying stuff, but owning Kontakt is something you may want to consider. It opens up a world of possibilities, some even free or cheap. Of course, it's not absolutely necessary, especially if you won't be relying heavily on sample libraries for your music productions.


Yeah, surely kontakt is on my (pretty long) wishlist but as I found it really poorly optimized for high dpi displays, I'm reluctant to buy it and I try to use only libraries compatible with the free version at the moment.


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 6, 2022)

thomashs said:


> I'm into drill music and this subgenre use a lot of epic sounding strings, cinematic ambience and sometimes soloist instruments are usefull as well, also if ensemble is the way to go. This is why I was leaning towards Nucleus, also if the price is quite steep for me right now; maybe I should try the lite version and then upgrade to the full one. The only thing is keeping me back is that I asked for a edu discount 3 weeks ago but I didn't hear them yet.


Nucleus is really geared to be a Balanced orchestra. If you want epic out of the box, then something like the arks, symphobia, etc might suit better. Even spit fire audio abbey road one foundations, which is a halfway house, it's ensembles, but very flexible, no legato though. 

Have you discovered Daniel James YouTube yet? He's a composer that specialises in epic orchestral, he has tons of walkthroughs and having a look videos, including Jaeger (that he uses a lot nowadays I believe). And Cory pellazzi has a massive video which showcases pretty much everything in all four of the original arks.


----------



## thomashs (Jan 6, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Nucleus is really geared to be a Balanced orchestra. If you want epic out of the box, then something like the arks, symphobia, etc might suit better. Even spit fire audio abbey road one foundations, which is a halfway house, it's ensembles, but very flexible, no legato though.
> 
> Have you discovered Daniel James YouTube yet? He's a composer that specialises in epic orchestral, he has tons of walkthroughs and having a look videos, including Jaeger (that he uses a lot nowadays I believe). And Cory pellazzi has a massive video which showcases pretty much everything in all four of the original arks.


I was also thinking about albion one in the recent 240 Euro sale or the orchetsra complete 2 but I had (and have) to make order in my head.
I don't know Daniel James but I'm defenitely going to watch some of his videos; I watched a lot of Cory Pellizari's videos instead, but I've missed the one with the 4 arks I believe. I'll have to make a full immersion into these channels haha.


----------



## thomashs (Jan 7, 2022)

Sticking with the thread subject, I found a really good offer on kvr for picked nylon and picked acoustic and I got them; they sounds really good and I'm happy with the purchase so far but in the future I'll try out some of the others suggestions aswell. Thanks to anyone who spent his time trying helping me out!


----------



## stixman (Jan 7, 2022)

This reminds me I have NI Picked Acoustic for sale serial ready to go if anyone is interested


----------



## Cideboy (Feb 1, 2022)

kro said:


> I've owned guitars from NI, amplesound, impact, and orange tree.
> 
> I'd suggest Orchestral Tools "Guitarra" from their "Andea" Collection. It is a nylon string Mexican guitar. I own one in real life and the guitarra is a legit recreation.
> 
> ...


Yes, this is an incredible library.


----------

